# Getting Ready To Go Low With Ksports Coilovers ?



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys I bought a set of Ksports coilovers and my new struts mount came in so just getting them ready for springs time but still awhile for springs time tho















Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## buk azwell (Nov 23, 2012)

I have also ordered at set!! So what do ya get in the box???
Cheers, Buk.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

buk azwell said:


> I have also ordered at set!! So what do ya get in the box???
> Cheers, Buk.


Ok you get front coilovers , rear shocks ,rear springs , adjustable perch for the rear springs , dampening keys and hardware also u get adjustable sway bar end links, only thing u need is put the stock strut mounts on and your ready to go  cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How low do you plan on taking your Cruze?


----------



## buk azwell (Nov 23, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Ok you get front coilovers , rear shocks ,rear springs , adjustable perch for the rear springs , dampening keys and hardware also u get adjustable sway bar end links, only thing u need is put the stock strut mounts on and your ready to go  cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Thanks for that. :th_coolio: Don't forget pix!!


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

sciphi said:


> How low do you plan on taking your Cruze?


Pretty low I got the LTZ wheels so hopefully I can go low 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

buk azwell said:


> Thanks for that. :th_coolio: Don't forget pix!!


Yes I will do that  


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine's bone stock suspension-wise. I have no plans of lowering it. The front lip scrapes once a week or so at stock height.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh I was talking about some other member on here not you sorry but ya I wana go pretty low but will see how she sits with the stock 18 inch wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Tucking tire, or. Else!!!

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yupp 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You mind doing a how to? It will be very helpful for many of us planning on dropping in the future.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ya I can try and make one wont be till the spring tho 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Ya I can try and make one wont be till the spring tho


Seeing as I wont be getting my set until mid-late spring, take your time lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Scraping once a week ??!!!!!! That's amazing lol I can barely get out of my driveway and I'm running the DGR coilovers 3.5" inches lower then stock , my rear is sitting roughly 2 " lower then stock . Next year when summer comes back around I'm gunna really bring the cruze to new limits . For sure ill be trying out the camber bolts so I can tuck the wheels even more . Ill let u guys know and pics will be up !!! Cheers guys .


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey grease , quick question buddy .....any chance you have an after market exhaust (especially magnaflows ? ) because I wouldn't go too low with the magnaflow dual muffler sitting in the middle of the car . I have my muffler barely touching the ground and I desperately need to get a smaller muffler so I can really dump the cruze . 




Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Yupp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Hey grease , quick question buddy .....any chance you have an after market exhaust (especially magnaflows ? ) because I wouldn't go too low with the magnaflow dual muffler sitting in the middle of the car . I have my muffler barely touching the ground and I desperately need to get a smaller muffler so I can really dump the cruze .



hey man i got the stock exhaust at the moment when comes to summer time im getting the borla single out because the muffler is closer to the front and tucked in more into the bodie so it wont be as close as the magnaflow to the ground.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well coils are in guys Gona slammed it in the spring but I didn't wana wait to put them in so I did over the weekend


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't wait til the ltz's get put on.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Looks awesome man good job!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Looks awesome man good job!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


Thanks man 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

you going to black everything out


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> you going to black everything out


Maybe not sure yet 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KevinB (Jul 23, 2012)

Holy thread revival. 

Did you have to remove the fender lining to make the tires tuck inside the wells? 

-Kevin


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope it rubs on big bumps but what ever 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

KevinB said:


> Holy thread revival.
> 
> Did you have to remove the fender lining to make the tires tuck inside the wells?
> 
> -Kevin


I took mine out hehe,all 1mm of coverage


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaa one day I toke mine out but their not much their the plastic sits right one the metal so I left it on 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

